# Beetles around Richfield



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I know there are a couple guys who have beetles and do skulls but I am wondering if anyone knows of someone this direction? I heard there is a guy in Salina but don't know his name or number, anyone know?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A quick search brought up this info:

"Award winning Ogden Taxidermy, located at 840 East 630 North in Richfield, Utah. Owned and operated by the father and son team of Jay and Shan Ogden. Specializing in big game with over 35 years experience. Meticulous attention to anatomy and detail, along with a personal touch, sets our business apart. Call us at: 435-896-6021 or visit us in person."

Not sure if they have beetles or not...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser's uncle has a good taxidermist down there. Did his cousin's nanny goat and is now working on his uncle's goat. Razz Chaser and I bet he could tell you what it was called. I can picture the place, but cant remember what it was called....


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Ogdens didn't have beetles or know who did.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------

